# die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 4/2008



## karsten. (10. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Hallo
Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 4/2008
die nächste kommt am 17.Dez 
heißt aber dann schon 1/2009

die 4/2008 mit den Themen :

- stimmungsvolle Teichbeleuchtung  
- neue Produkte (mit Kontaktadressen)
- ein Beitrag über Teichsanierung (mit Höhen und Tiefen)  
- Baubericht eines Badeteiches
- Varigatas (panaschierte Pflanzen )
- guter und ausführlicher Bericht über große Meranthe (Thlaia d.)
- super Herbst Fotos vom als Autor bekannten Claus Peter Gering
- schöner Bericht über __ Grünfrösche 
darin die Erkenntnis dass sich alle Arten paaren .......
um uns die Bestimmung zu erschweren  
- ein Reisebericht über Mainau


im Rätsel gibt es 10 Teich-pflege-sets   
von Söll im Werte je 170 € :shock 
zu gewinnen 
von Dünger bis Chemiekeule gegen Algen  

also 


braucht diesmal Keiner mitzumachen  

falls doch ,
das Lösungswort lautet _Paradies_

an rätsel(at)gartenteich.com mit seiner Adresse senden....

____________________

da ich ohne Teich umgezogen bin ......

und eh alles weiß   
 
habe ich mein Abo gekündigt und werde mich in Zukunft wieder mehr meinen Bäumen zuwenden  


mfG


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 4/2008*

Hallo zusammen!


@ All



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> - ein Reisebericht über Mainau



Den könnt Ihr von mir auch haben aber erst am 25.09.2008, wenn ich aus dem Schwarzwald wieder da bin.  



@ Karsten



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> _Paradies_



 Du hast es ja schon wieder verraten.  

.


----------



## karsten. (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 4/2008*

upps  

da ist mir doch mein Hinweis auf den Bericht von Bernd Teichfischer  
zur Winterheizung / Wärmedämmung von Koiteichen im Nirwana verschwunden  

also 

gut erklärt , Vergleiche von allen möglichen Heizmedien und Statement für Wärmepumpen  

und zwischen den Zeilen der eindeutige Hinweis *gegen* Koihaltung 

_geradeso_  


mfG


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 4/2008*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und eh alles weiß...



Das nenn ich wahre Bescheidenheit


----------



## Conny (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 4/2008*

Hallo karsten.,

wie Else schon sagte: das ist wahre Bescheidenheit! 
Und auch noch wahr  
Dann werden wir Dich in Zukunft auf dem Laufenden halten  bis zum nächsten Teich


----------



## andreas w. (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 4/2008*

mahlzeit, mal ne frage am rande. die "gartenteich", wie kommt man an die ran? und kann man die irgendwie mal probelesen?

kann mir bitte wer mal einen link schicken, wo ich mich wegen der zeitung erkundigen kann? danke vorab, gruss.


----------



## Henkkaas (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! 4/2008*

hallo Andreas,


guckst du hier

http://www.gartenteich.com/index_gartenteich.asp  

Viel Spass

Marek


----------

